# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Ο σύμμαχος των αρθρώσεων (γλυκοζαμινη)

## NASSER

O σύμμαχος των αρθρώσεων 
 Γλυκοζαμίνη: φυσική προστασία

_Οι αρθρικοί τραυματισμοί στη ζωή ενός  αθλητή είναι δυστυχώς ένα συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο. Πρόκειται για  τραυματισμούς που συνήθως συμβαίνουν εξαιτίας της συνεχούς καταπόνησης  των αρθρώσεων (υπέρχρηση) και παρουσιάζονται κυρίως σε δρομείς μεσαίων  και μεγάλων αποστάσεων. Γι΄αυτό το λόγο, η αθλητική επιστήμη έχει  στρέψει την προσοχή της στην πρόληψη και στην αντιμετώπιση αυτών των  τραυματισμών που μπορούν να διακόψουν την καριέρα ακόμα κι ενός  ερασιτέχνη δρομέα. Η γλυκοζαμίνη είναι ένα σχετικά νέο συμπλήρωμα  διατροφής που κυκλοφορεί στην αθλητική αγορά το οποίο αρχικά δοκιμάστηκε  με εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα σε ασθενείς με οστεοαρθρίτιδα. Μπορεί όμως  να τα καταφέρει εξίσου καλά και με τους αθλητές οι οποίοι καταπονούν  συστηματικά τις αρθρώσεις τους._  

*Τι είναι;
*Η γλυκοζαμίνη είναι ένα αμινοξύ που παράγεται από τον οργανισμό  (ενδογενώς) και βρίσκεται σε αφθονία κυρίως στους χόνδρους και στο  αρθρικό υγρό. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι ένας πρόδρομος των  γλυκοσαμινογλυκανών (GAGs) μορίων που χάρις στη χαμηλή τους συμπύκνωση  θεωρούνται μόρια ιδανικά για τη σύσταση του συνδετικού ιστού. Η λήψη  γλυκοζαμίνης βοηθά τον οργανισμό να αναδομήσει κολλαγόνο και να παράγει  πρωτεϊνογλυκόζη, στοιχεία που είναι απαραίτητα για την ανάπλαση των  κατεστραμμένων χόνδρων των αρθρώσεων, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή ενισχύει την  παραγωγή του αρθρικού υγρού. Επίσης, η γλυκοζαμίνη έχει ένα επιπλέον  ρόλο που είναι η ικανότητά της στο να αναστέλλει τη δράση των ενζύμων  που καταστρέφουν το χόνδρο, όπως είναι η κολλαγενάση και η φωσφολιπάση  Α2. Τα μόρια του κολλαγόνου είναι σχετικά μεγάλα και έχουν την ικανότητα  να κατακρατούν μεγάλες ποσότητες νερού, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν  εξαιρετική λιπαντική δράση και να απορροφούν τους κραδασμούς. 
*Καλύτερα αποτελέσματα
*Η γλυκοζαμίνη δεν ανήκει στα στεροϊδή φάρμακα, ενώ δε φαίνεται  να έχει αντενδείξεις στη χρήση της ως φάρμακο για την ανάπλαση των  συνδέσμων και την επαναφορά της κινητικότητάς τους. Σε αντίθεση μάλιστα  με άλλα φάρμακα που έχουν ακριβώς τον ίδιο σκοπό, δείχνει να έχει  καλύτερα αλλά και μακροβιότερα αποτελέσματα. Μετά από εκτεταμένες  έρευνες σε ασθενείς με οστεοαρθρίτιδα αποδείχθηκε ότι ο πόνος μειώθηκε  αισθητά όπως και οι δυσκολίες στην κίνηση. Παρ΄όλα αυτά ο μηχανισμός  λειτουργίας της δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακριβώς. Βέβαια και οι τελευταίες  έρευνες εξακολουθούν να δείχνουν πως η θεραπεία με γλυκοζαμίνη είναι  αρκετά ασφαλής, ασφαλέστερη μάλιστα κι από αυτές που γίνονταν με  παλαιότερα φάρμακα τα οποία είχαν κατασκευαστεί για την αντιμετώπιση  αυτού του είδους των ασθενειών. Οι επιστήμονες λοιπόν αφού έλαβαν  υπ΄όψην τους όλα τα παραπάνω καθώς και τις καταπονήσεις που δέχονται οι  αρθρώσεις των αθλητών (γόνατο, ισχίο και ποδοκνημική για τους δρομείς,  αγκώνα για τους τενίστες, ώμου για τους κολυμβητές κ.α.) και το γεγονός  ότι αυτές οι καταπονήσεις μειώνουν τα αποθέματα της γλυκοζαμίνης στις  αρθρώσεις, πιστεύουν πως το «γέμισμα» με γλυκοζαμίνη είναι ιδανικό μέσο  όχι μόνον για την αποκατάσταση αλλά και για την πρόληψη των  τραυματισμών. Τέλος, συνιστούν τη λήψη γλυκοζαμίνης σε μετεγχειρητικές  περιόδους, αφού μειώνει τον πόνο και επιταχύνει σημαντικά τη διαδικασία  ανάπλασης των κατεστραμμένων συνδετικών κυττάρων. Η προτεινόμενη  δοσολογία για τη γλυκοζαμίνη, που κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο, είναι 1500 mg  ημερησίως (για άτομο βάρους 70 κιλών, περίπου 20-25 mg/κιλό) τα οποία  μπορούν να ληφθούν είτε σε μία, είτε σε δύο (750 mg), είτε ακόμα και σε  τρεις δόσεις (500 mg). Τα οφέλη από τη χρήση της απαιτούν σχεδόν ένα  μήνα για να γίνουν αντιληπτά, καθώς δεν είναι φάρμακο που λειτουργεί  στιγμιαία. Η γλυκοζαμίνη είναι απόλυτα ανεκτή από τον οργανισμό και δεν  έχει παρουσιάσει προβλήματα κατά τη χρήση της ενώ ακόμα και σε περίπτωση  υπερδοσολογίας δεν εμφανίζει σχεδόν καμία τοξικότητα. Ορισμένες φορές  ωστόσο, και όταν ληφθεί με άδειο στομάχι, μπορεί να δημιουργήσει  γαστρεντερικούς ερεθισμούς οπότε είναι προτιμότερο να λαμβάνεται κατά τη  διάρκεια των γευμάτων. Η εξέλιξη της βιοτεχνολογίας τα τελευταία χρόνια  δε θα μπορούσε να αφήσει ανεπηρέαστο το χώρο των συμπληρωμάτων  διατροφής. Έτσι λοιπόν και η γλυκοζαμίνη προσφέρεται στο εμπόριο και σε  φυτική μορφή (100% φυτική υδροχλωρική γλυκοζαμίνη, δεν προέρχεται από  οστρακόδερμα) η οποία θεωρείται περισσότερο ασφαλής, περιέχει μεγαλύτερη  ποσότητα ελεύθερης γλυκοζαμίνης σε σύγκριση με τη θειική γλυκοζαμίνη.  Είναι ιδανική για τους χορτοφάγους και τα άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν  προβλήματα αλλεργιών στο οστρακόδερμα ενώ η ταχύτητα απορρόφησής της από  τον οργανισμό είναι σημαντικά μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν της θειικής.• 
 Βασίλης Παπαϊωάννου
Δημοσίευση: RUNNER 16,  Τεύχος Σεπτεμβρίου 2007

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο Νασσερ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Ωραιο αρθρο.Επειδη σημερα ειχα σκοπο να παραγγειλω,μου ελυσε και καποιες αποριες.Πανω στην ωρα  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ramrod

> Τα οφέλη από τη χρήση της απαιτούν σχεδόν ένα  μήνα για να γίνουν αντιληπτά, καθώς δεν είναι φάρμακο που λειτουργεί  στιγμιαία. Η γλυκοζαμίνη είναι απόλυτα ανεκτή από τον οργανισμό και δεν  έχει παρουσιάσει προβλήματα κατά τη χρήση της ενώ ακόμα και σε περίπτωση  υπερδοσολογίας δεν εμφανίζει σχεδόν καμία τοξικότητα.


Ετσι εξηγείται...!

Ωραία, μας λύθηκε η απορία και για την τοξικότητα...
Thanks Nasser!

----------


## NASSER

> Μπραβο Νασσερ
> 
> Ωραιο αρθρο.Επειδη σημερα ειχα σκοπο να παραγγειλω,μου ελυσε και καποιες αποριες.Πανω στην ωρα


Μπορεις να το προμηθευτεις και απο τα φαρμακεια.

----------


## Eddie

> Μπορεις να το προμηθευτεις και απο τα φαρμακεια.


Τωρα παρηγγειλα.100caps του 1γρ,10Ε πιστευω καλα ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> Μπραβο Νασσερ
> 
> Ωραιο αρθρο.Επειδη σημερα ειχα σκοπο να παραγγειλω,μου ελυσε και καποιες αποριες.Πανω στην ωρα


μπιλυ,στο χα πει,στοοοο
χααααααα πεεεεεειιιιι!!!

που λεει κ το ασμα :01. Razz: 

μπραβο ΝΑΣΣΕΡ,ουσιωδες,κ ενημερωτικο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Τωρα παρηγγειλα.100caps του 1γρ,10Ε πιστευω καλα ειναι


Οντως πολυ καλη τιμη. Στην Ελλαδα υπαρχει και σε μορφη σκονης μυρασμενη σε δοσεις (φακελακια) Οσοι δοκιμασαν εμειναν πολυ ικανοποιημένοι!

----------


## sctp

Kαλη η Γλυκοζαμινη..αλλα σε μορφη συμπληρωματος ειναι foul πιστευω,ειναι φαρμακο για παθησεις και η προληπτικη χρηση δεν ωφελει.Τωρα η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια..χωρις να εχω πονους στης αρθρωσεις ειχα παρει απο φαρμακειο τα φακελακια και μετα απο καμια εβδομαδα χρησης αρχισαν να πονανε τα γονατα μου..συνεχισα να το παιρνω για καποιο καιρο χωρις βελτιωση,στο τελος το εκοψα και μετα απο κανα 4ημερο ο πονος εφυγε. :01. Unsure:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Συγχαρητήρια. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Πολύ ωραίο άρθρο.
 Υπάρχει καμιά φωτό από το προιόν αυτό?

----------


## flowin_through

Περιεκτικο το αρθρο, αλλα οι πληροφοριες αυτες υπαρχουν ηδη στο forum.
Δεν ειναι συγκεκριμενο προϊον, ειναι ουσια που το βγαζουν διαφορες εταιριες, π.χ. Donarot, viartril και σε πολλα συμπληρωματα. Κοιταξτε στο ¨ANIMAL FLEX¨ εχει γινει καλη συζητηση..

----------


## Ramrod

> Περιεκτικο το αρθρο, αλλα οι πληροφοριες αυτες υπαρχουν ηδη στο forum.
> Δεν ειναι συγκεκριμενο προϊον, ειναι ουσια που το βγαζουν διαφορες εταιριες, π.χ. Donarot, viartril και σε πολλα συμπληρωματα. Κοιταξτε στο ¨ANIMAL FLEX¨ εχει γινει καλη συζητηση..


πωλούνται και ξεχωριστά σε φακελάκια ή χάπια. Εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω απο φαρμακείο αναβράζοντα δισκία των 1,5g της Verisfield. Μου έχουν κάνει καλό...

----------


## Svein

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Αλλα νομίζω (αποτι μου ειπε ο ορθοπεδικός μου- αθλητίατρος) οτι θελει αρκετους μήνες για να δραση και οχι μονο εναν...!

----------


## beefmeup

> Αλλα νομίζω (αποτι μου ειπε ο ορθοπεδικός μου- αθλητίατρος) οτι θελει αρκετους μήνες για να δραση και οχι μονο εναν...!


μετα απο 15-20 μερες ξεκινας να βλεπεις διαφορα..αν εχεις χρονιο προβλημα η πολυ σοβαρο τραυματισμο,θελει περισσοτερο..

----------


## deluxe

Μπορεις να την  παιρνεις προληπτικα; Φανταζομαι θελει συνεχη δοση και οχι κυκλο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η γλυκοζαμίνη/χονδροιτινη προτείνεται από ορθοπεδικους σε κυκλους,3 μηνες οn,2 μήνες off.

----------


## Ramrod

> Η γλυκοζαμίνη/χονδροιτινη προτείνεται από ορθοπεδικους σε κυκλους,3 μηνες οn,2 μήνες off.


Βασικά απ' ότι γνωρίζω είναι 3 μήνες on, ένας off και όχι υποχρεωτικά. Ο ορθοπεδικός μου μου είπε πως αν πάρεις ένα 3μηνο απλά υπάρχει αρκετή ποσότητα στον οργανισμό και μπορείς για ένα μήνα να μην πάρεις. όχι όμως ότι πειράζει...προσωπικά εγώ(λόγω χονδροπάθειας) έκανα κύκλο 6 μηνών συνεχόμενα, σταμάτησα για ένα μήνα και συνεχίζω άλλο ένα 3μηνο(το πρόβλημα έχει σχεδόν εξαλειφθεί, παίρνει όμως αρκετό καιρό).

----------


## Eddie

> Βασικά απ' ότι γνωρίζω είναι 3 μήνες on, ένας off και όχι υποχρεωτικά. Ο ορθοπεδικός μου μου είπε πως αν πάρεις ένα 3μηνο απλά υπάρχει αρκετή ποσότητα στον οργανισμό και μπορείς για ένα μήνα να μην πάρεις. όχι όμως ότι πειράζει...προσωπικά εγώ(λόγω χονδροπάθειας) έκανα κύκλο 6 μηνών συνεχόμενα, σταμάτησα για ένα μήνα και συνεχίζω άλλο ένα 3μηνο(το πρόβλημα έχει σχεδόν εξαλειφθεί, παίρνει όμως αρκετό καιρό).


+1

Και γω που ρωτησα φυσιοθεραπευτη μου ειπε οτι ανα 3μηνο σταματας για λιγο και μετα συνεχιζεις.Εγω κοντευω 3μηνες αλλα εχω λιγο ακομα,θα τα παρω να τελειωσει και μετα το χειμωνα που θα πεσει φορτωμα.

Μια ψιλοδιαφορα την ειδα παντως,δε με ενοχλουνε τα γονατα τωρα,τουλαχιστον οχι τοσο συχνα και εντονα.

----------


## crow

Γλουκοζαμινη μονη της δεν  κανει κ πολλα.Χρειαζετε κ χονδροιτινη.
Ομως μονα τους το σωμα δεν μπορει να τα απορροφήση.
Οποτε χρειαζετε οπωσδήποτε κ MSM  για να απορροφηθούν απο τον οργανισμό μας!

----------


## Eddie

> Γλουκοζαμινη μονη της δεν  κανει κ πολλα.Χρειαζετε κ χονδροιτινη.
> Ομως μονα τους το σωμα δεν μπορει να τα απορροφήση.
> Οποτε χρειαζετε οπωσδήποτε κ MSM  για να απορροφηθούν απο τον οργανισμό μας!


+1

Παλαιοτερα επερνα φορμουλα που ειχε τα παντα,νομιζω και Β6 για καλυτερη απορροφηση.

Τωρα παιρνω γλυκοζαμινη και MSM ξεχοριστα,χονδροιτινη σκετη δε βρηκα για να κανω συνδιασμο :01. Sad:

----------


## kaftosomos

Λιγο αργα απανταω βεβαια αλλα τωρα γραφτηκα στο φορουμ.
Υπαρχει της Solgar το
"extra strength
Glucosamine
chondroitin
MSM"

Tα εχει ολα μεσα ομως  ειναι αρκετα ακριβο,70 ευρω νομιζω.

----------


## beefmeup

> Tα εχει ολα μεσα ομως  ειναι αρκετα ακριβο,70 ευρω νομιζω.


μα τα μισα λεφτα τα περνεις ολα αυτα απο συμπληρωμα.

----------


## noz1989

Εμενα ο ορθοπεδικος, μου ειχε πει οτι η γλυκοζαμινη κ χονδροιτινη βαρανε νεφρα, και πρεπει να περνονται μονο σε περιπτωσεις που υπαρχει ''θεμα'' με αρθρωσεις και χονδρους!

----------


## Eddie

> Εμενα ο ορθοπεδικος, μου ειχε πει οτι η γλυκοζαμινη κ χονδροιτινη βαρανε νεφρα, και πρεπει να περνονται μονο σε περιπτωσεις που υπαρχει ''θεμα'' με αρθρωσεις και χονδρους!


Εμενα τα παιρνει χρονια η μανα μου που εχει αρθρητιδα μαζι με χαπια για ζαχαρο,πιεση και κατι μπομπες για οστεοπορωση.Και τα νεφρα της ειναι καθαρα.Επισης πολλοι ορθοπεδικοι προτεινουν να τα παιρνουμε και προλητπικα.

Ισως πρεπει να αλλαξεις γιατρο :08. Turtle:

----------


## noz1989

> Εμενα τα παιρνει χρονια η μανα μου που εχει αρθρητιδα μαζι με χαπια για ζαχαρο,πιεση και κατι μπομπες για οστεοπορωση.Και τα νεφρα της ειναι καθαρα.Επισης πολλοι ορθοπεδικοι προτεινουν να τα παιρνουμε και προλητπικα.
> 
> Ισως πρεπει να αλλαξεις γιατρο


 :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

cissus εχει δοκιμασει κανεις???

ειμαι λιγο off topic αλλα και αυτο για τις αρθρωσεις ειναι (και ''ισως'' οχι μονο)

----------


## metz

Είχα πρόβλημα στον δεξί μου καρπό - οξύς πόνος μετά από τραυματισμό - για 18 μήνες.

Το μόνο που βοήθησε ήταν η γλυκοσαμίνη.

----------


## aaabasilis

cissus δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα εχω ακουσει καλα λογια και γι αυτο.ειναι νομιζω απο κισσο,το γνωστο φυτο

----------


## Qlim4X

μετα απο την δευτερη προπονηση με πονους στους αγκονες παραγκειλα γλυκοζαμηνι bulk.

ελπιζω να δω διαφορα γιατι τριφεφαλα ποναγα ασιστολα ιδικα γαλικες.

σε τι δοσολογια πρεπει να την περνουμε?

----------


## Eddie

> μετα απο την δευτερη προπονηση με πονους στους αγκονες παραγκειλα γλυκοζαμηνι bulk.
> 
> ελπιζω να δω διαφορα γιατι τριφεφαλα ποναγα ασιστολα ιδικα γαλικες.
> 
> σε τι δοσολογια πρεπει να την περνουμε?


Ρε συ αν εχεις προβλημα μη τις κανεις,ειναι κολοασκηση!Και μενα ηταν η αγαπημενη μου,αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα με πεθαινε στους αγκωνες,και στους δυο.Και με πολυ καλο ζεσταμα!

Εγω λεω να την αλλαξεις.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

για μενα παιδια ειναι μια σκηση που δεν θελει πολα κιλα,εμενα μου δουλευει καλα στις πολες επαναληψεις με μετρια κιλα και σιγουρα.

----------


## Ramrod

> σε τι δοσολογια πρεπει να την περνουμε?


1500 mg

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Ramrod να συμπληρωσω και εγω  20-25 γρ. ανα κιλο

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> μετα απο την δευτερη προπονηση με πονους στους αγκονες παραγκειλα γλυκοζαμηνι bulk.


Σκέτη γλυκοζαμίνη; Σκόνη ή καψουλες;

Από προσωπική εμπειρία σκέτη δε κάνει τπτ απολύτως. Και ξεπέρναγα κατά πολύ τα 1,5g που συστήνονται.

Μόνο σε συνδυασμό με χονδροιτινη και MSM  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Σκέτη γλυκοζαμίνη; Σκόνη ή καψουλες;
> 
> Από προσωπική εμπειρία σκέτη δε κάνει τπτ απολύτως. Και ξεπέρναγα κατά πολύ τα 1,5g που συστήνονται.
> 
> Μόνο σε συνδυασμό με χονδροιτινη και MSM


αν και δεν το πηρα ποτε, αλα και εγω ετσι εχω ακουσει οτι δουλευει.

----------


## The Rock

> Σκέτη γλυκοζαμίνη; Σκόνη ή καψουλες;
> 
> Από προσωπική εμπειρία σκέτη δε κάνει τπτ απολύτως. Και ξεπέρναγα κατά πολύ τα 1,5g που συστήνονται.
> 
> Μόνο σε συνδυασμό με χονδροιτινη και MSM


Αρχικά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Στέλιο αν έχεις περιστασιακούς πόνους ένας τέτοιο συνδιασμό θα σου δουλέψει. Αν έχεις μόνιμους πόνους να κοιτάξεις γιατρό γιατί πιθανόν να είναι επικονδυλίτιδα κάτι που με αυτά τα συμπληρώματα δεν θα θεραπεύσεις. 
 Από κει και πέρα προσωπικά να σου πω ότι γλουκοζαμίνη χρησιμοποιώ καιρό τώρα στα 2γρ.(1,5-2γρ. το συνιθισμένο ) και Ω3 5γρ.(2-5γρ.) προληπτικά.
 Ενημερωτικά να σου πω ότι οι γαλλικές είναι από τις ασκήσεις που σε κάνουν πολύ επιρρεπή σε επικονδυλίτιδα(8/10 που έχουν είναι από αυτή την άσκηση).

----------


## Eddie

Επικονδυλιτιδα ειναι το tennis elbow που λεμε?

----------


## The Rock

> Επικονδυλιτιδα ειναι το tennis elbow που λεμε?


Υeap :01. Wink:

----------


## Qlim4X

τσαμπα την πειρα δηλαδη... θα πρεπει να παρω και τα αλλα αλλα που θα τα βρω?

ναι σε σκονη ειναι.

θα δοκιμασω να την κανω σε τροχαλια απο κατο. η με σχηνη εκτασεις πανο απο το κεφαλι χαμιλι τροχαλια

----------


## The Rock

> τσαμπα την πειρα δηλαδη... θα πρεπει να παρω και τα αλλα αλλα που θα τα βρω?
> 
> ναι σε σκονη ειναι.
> 
> θα δοκιμασω να την κανω σε τροχαλια απο κατο. η με σχηνη εκτασεις πανο απο το κεφαλι χαμιλι τροχαλια


Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις για να ανακουφίσεις τον πόνο αυτή την στιγμή και άμεσα είναι παγοθεραπεία, 1-2 συνεδρίες την μέρα "γύρω" από την προπόνηση 10 λεπτά τοποθέτησης/ακινητοποίησης του πάγου στην τραυματισμένη περιοχή. Αν όπως προανέφερα το έχεις καιρό, πάνε σε γιατρό ...

Υ.Γ. Η γλουκοζαμίνη για να λειτουργήσει θέλει 20-25 μέρες.

----------


## Qlim4X

> Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις για να ανακουφίσεις τον πόνο αυτή την στιγμή και άμεσα είναι παγοθεραπεία, 1-2 συνεδρίες την μέρα "γύρω" από την προπόνηση 10 λεπτά τοποθέτησης/ακινητοποίησης του πάγου στην τραυματισμένη περιοχή. Αν όπως προανέφερα το έχεις καιρό, πάνε σε γιατρό ...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Η γλουκοζαμίνη για να λειτουργήσει θέλει 20-25 μέρες.


οχι δεν τον εχω κερο. θα παρω προλιπτικα την γλυκοζαμηνη και βλεπουμε. για αρφη αλαγη ασκησης.

το θεμα ειναι οτι με ποναει μονο στισ γαλικες....

----------


## beefmeup

βασικα,για την δοσολογια,θελει 4-6 γρ,ανα μερα για να δεις διαφορα,κ οπως σωστα αναφερθηκε αν θα δεις,θα ειναι μετα το 20ημερο συνεχους χρησης.
η ναντια εκανε ενα καλο ποστ,που με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνο.




> Γλουκοζαμινη μονη της δεν  κανει κ πολλα.Χρειαζετε κ χονδροιτινη.
> Ομως μονα τους το σωμα δεν μπορει να τα απορροφήση.
> Οποτε χρειαζετε οπωσδήποτε κ MSM  για να απορροφηθούν απο τον οργανισμό μας!


πανω σε αυτο,θα ποσταρω ενα καλο προιον,για αυτην την δουλεια σε λιγο,αν δω οτι δεν υπαρχει στο φορουμ,που το χρησιμοποιω κ γω,οποτε χρειαστει,αλλα το δινω κ στην μητερα μου για τα γονατα της με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα,μαζι με ω-3 λιπαρα.

----------


## Niiick

Rock οταν λες πχ 5 γραμμαρια, προσθετεις epa και dha μεχρι να σου βγουνε 5000mg?

Ετσι τα μετρας?

----------


## The Rock

> Rock οταν λες πχ 5 γραμμαρια, προσθετεις epa και dha μεχρι να σου βγουνε 5000mg?
> 
> Ετσι τα μετρας?


Όχι.

----------


## Niiick

Απαντα ρε φιλε τοτε πως τα μετρας χαχα, ηταν φοβερη η απαντηση σου, ΟΧΙ.

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## Eddie

> Απαντα ρε φιλε τοτε πως τα μετρας χαχα, ηταν φοβερη η απαντηση σου, ΟΧΙ.


Τι απαντηση περιμενεις? :01. Mr. Green: 

Λογικα παιρνει 5 καψουλες των 1000mg :01. Unsure:

----------


## Niiick

Ε αυτη την απαντηση :01. Mr. Green: 


Μα το θεο γελασα, περιμενα μια απαντηση πχ Οχι, τα περνω ετσι.

Το ΟΧΙ σκετο ηταν ολα τα λεφτα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## The Rock

> Απαντα ρε φιλε τοτε πως τα μετρας χαχα, ηταν φοβερη η απαντηση σου, ΟΧΙ.


Sorry, ο Νiiick έχει δίκιο δεν ήμουν ξεκάθαρος Eddie  :01. Mr. Green: 
Εννοούσα ότι στην προκειμένη σαν ψαρόλαδο για αυτό έβγαλα αυτό το range γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλη ποικιλία συμπληρωμάτων όσον αφορά τις αναλογίες epa/dha. Προσωπικά για μένα τα μετράω σε epa/dha και παίρνω ημερησίως 900/600 αντίστοιχα(αν και ίσως τα αυξήσω κάποια στιγμή).

----------


## Eddie

> Ε αυτη την απαντηση
> 
> 
> Μα το θεο γελασα, περιμενα μια απαντηση πχ Οχι, τα περνω ετσι.
> 
> Το ΟΧΙ σκετο ηταν ολα τα λεφτα


χαχαχαχαχ :08. Turtle:

----------


## listen your body

Γλυκοζαμίνη/χονδροιτίνη  δουλεύουν αρκετά παιδιά.............
Την πήρα αρχικά συστημένα από γιατρό και είδα φοβερή διαφορά στην χονδροπάθεια επιγονατίδας μου, αλλά και γενικά σαν βοήθεια στις αρθρώσεις μου ...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

Ρε παιδια πως μπορουμε να το παρουμε αυτο?
Υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα με χονδροιτινη/γλυκοζαμινη?
Στο φαρμακειο το ζητας?
Και πως το ζητας?
Συνταγη γιατρου θελει?
Εχει παρενεργειες σε υπερδοσολογια/κατάχρηση?

Στους τενοντες βοηθαει?

----------


## beefmeup

> Ρε παιδια πως μπορουμε να το παρουμε αυτο?
> Υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα με χονδροιτινη/γλυκοζαμινη?
> Στο φαρμακειο το ζητας?
> Και πως το ζητας?
> Συνταγη γιατρου θελει?
> Εχει παρενεργειες σε υπερδοσολογια/κατάχρηση?
> 
> Στους τενοντες βοηθαει?


σαν συμπληρωμα σε συμφερει καλυτερα να το παρεις γιατι απο φαρμακειο η τιμη του ειναι τραγικη,κ οι δοσεις μικρες.
απλα να ειναι φορμουλα,οπως την περιεγραψε η ναντια πιο πανω.μονη της σαν ουσια δεν κανει πολλα.
ουτε συνταγη θελει,ουτε παρενεργειες εχει.απλα θελει μεγαλες δοσεις ανα μερα κ συνεχωμενη χρηση.
απτο φαρμακειο το ζητας σαν συμπληρωμα γλουκοσαμινης,κ ειναι σε φορμουλα με τα υπολοιπα συστατικα.

κατι καλο που τα χει ολα ειναι αυτο Elastamine (Primaforce) απλα μονο απο αμερικα,αλλα ειναι πολυ φτηνο.

----------


## Manos1989

> Ρε παιδια πως μπορουμε να το παρουμε αυτο?
> Υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα με χονδροιτινη/γλυκοζαμινη?
> Στο φαρμακειο το ζητας?
> Και πως το ζητας?
> Συνταγη γιατρου θελει?
> Εχει παρενεργειες σε υπερδοσολογια/κατάχρηση?
> 
> Στους τενοντες βοηθαει?


Θέλει συστηματική χρήση για καιρό για να δουλέψει.....δεν το παίρνεις και σου περνάει ο πόνος :01. Wink: 
Εγώ προσωπικά το παίρνω από bulk site.....δεν το παίρνω πολύ καιρό για να καταλάβω κάποια διαφορά για να είμαι ειλικρινής...

----------


## Eddie

Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δε βοηθαει στους τενοντες απ οσο ξερω τουλαχιστον αλλα στους χονδρους.

----------


## beefmeup

> Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δε βοηθαει στους τενοντες απ οσο ξερω τουλαχιστον αλλα στους χονδρους.


α,ναι αυτο ξεχασα να το γραψω που ρωταγε η λιλα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

Eγω εχω θεμα με τους τενοντες μου αν και στο Premier Joint της OptimumHealth γραφει οτι βοηθαει και σε αυτο..
Καλα σε λιγο καιρο με βλεπω να αποκταω προβληματα και σε χονδρους, αρθρωσεις και ολα τα συναφη..Οποτε παιζει να δουλεψει και προληπτικα

----------


## den23

παιδιά ξέρει κανεις να μου πει δυο τρία προϊόντα που να περιέχουν μονο γλυκοζαμίνη χονδροϊτίνη και msm?? τα θέλω γιατί έχω μια τενοντίτιδα στον αριστερό ωμο...

----------


## tasos2

BIOCHEM  GLUCOSAMINE-CHONDROITIN FORMULA

Αυτο εχω εγω. Το msm που λες δε ξερω τι ειναι

----------


## lef

> παιδιά ξέρει κανεις να μου πει δυο τρία προϊόντα που να περιέχουν μονο γλυκοζαμίνη χονδροϊτίνη και msm?? τα θέλω γιατί έχω μια τενοντίτιδα στον αριστερό ωμο...


τσεκαρε απο την εταιρια doctors best
εχει ενα προιον και με τα τρια μαζι σε καλες αναλογιες
βεβαια δεν νομιζω να παιζει ελλαδα :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

> παιδιά ξέρει κανεις να μου πει δυο τρία προϊόντα που να περιέχουν μονο γλυκοζαμίνη χονδροϊτίνη και msm?? τα θέλω γιατί έχω μια τενοντίτιδα στον αριστερό ωμο...


Τσεκαρε την ultimate nutrition,εχει ενα τετοιο με αυτα τα 3 μεσα και σε σχετικα καλες περιεκτικοτητες.Το επαιρνα παλια.

----------


## den23

από ελλάδα ψάχνω παιδιά γιατί από internet θα κάνω παραγγελια σε κάνα μηνα... και πριν μερικές μέρες τελειωσα την κυκλική και άρχισα πρόγραμμα αύξησης μυϊκής μάζας... όπως καταλαβαίνετε ανέβασα λίγο κιλά και η ενόχληση στον ωμο από την τενοντίτιδα που είχα πάθει πριν 1μιση χρόνο(σταμάτησα έτσι k αλλιώς ένα χρόνο λόγο πανελληνιων) επέστρεψε αν και ευτυχώς δεν έχει γίνει πόνος ακόμα.. οποτε ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα για κάτι να πάρει τους πόνους ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΕΜΠΟΔΊΖΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒAΩ ΚΙΛA(κυρίως σε ασκήσεις που τραβάω πονάω π.χ "οπισθολαιμιες")... πιστεύεται δεν έχω καμια πιθανότητα κάνω δυνατά προγράμματα όγκου(ώστε να φτάσω στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα) με το πρόβλημα αυτό η ξεπερνιέται?? 


βρήκα αυτό από ελλάδα Joint Support Formula:                                               Θειϊκό Άλας Γλυκοζαμίνης (Glucosamine Sulphate)      600mg
MSM Μεθυλοσουλφονυλομεθάνιο [ Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane ]    150mg
Χονδροϊτίνη (Chondroitin)    250mg
Ψευδάργυρος (Zinc) 	25mg
αυτά είναι τα συστατικά του ανά δόση είναι καλά???

----------


## Eddie

Νομιζω οτι ειναι μικρη η δοση του.

Αλλα πριν παμε σε αυτο,εσυ λες οτι πονας.Κανονας 1ος,αλλαζεις οποιαδηποτε ασκηση σε ζοριζει και ειδικα τις οπισθολαιμιες που καταπονουν πολυ τους ωμους.

Επισης,εγω το ultimate nutrition απο ελλαδα το χα παρει.

----------


## den23

οποια άσκηση με ενοχλεί δεν θα την κάνω συνεννοήθηκα με τον γυμναστή που μου έφτιαξε το πρόγραμμα για αυτό, αλλα ελπίζω πως παίρνοντας το συμπλήρωμα και δυναμώνοντας με τον καιρό τον ωμο να μπορώ να κάνω πάλι κάποιες ασκήσεις... :01. Sad:  επίσης επλίζω να υπάρχουν αρκετές ασκήσεις έτσι ώστε να έχω ένα καλο πρόγραμμα που να με βοηθάει να αυξήσω τη μάζα μου χωρίς να με καταπονεί.. εσύ τι πιστεύεις πάνω σε αυτό???(εννοώ όλες οι ασκήσεις λογικά θα έχουν κάποια αντίστοιχη που θα γυμνάζεσαι στο ίδιο σημείο χωρίς να καταπονείς τον ωμο σου πX)  μπορείς να μου πεις από που και ποσο πήρες το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν??? αν δεν γίνεται στείλε μου ένα PM γιατί αύριο το πρωί κιόλας θα πάω να το αγοράσω... :08. Toast:

----------


## den23

και εμενα με χτυπάνε στον αριστερό ωμο οι γαλλικές, όπως επίσης "οπισθολαιμιες" "εμπροσθολαιμιες"... επειδή από ότι ξέρω και τα w-3 βοηθάνε που από σήμερα τα ενέταξα στη διατροφή μου μαζί με πολυβιταμίνη μπορείς να μου πεις τι ώρα να τα παίρνω? βασικά για τη πολυβιταμίνη ξέρω πάνω κάτω πρέπει να λαμβάνεται ανάμεσα σε μεσημεριανό και προπονά αλλα τα w-3? μονο στο πρωινό η και στο βραδινό??
ps sorry για το off

----------


## Eddie

> οποια άσκηση με ενοχλεί δεν θα την κάνω συνεννοήθηκα με τον γυμναστή που μου έφτιαξε το πρόγραμμα για αυτό, αλλα ελπίζω πως παίρνοντας το συμπλήρωμα και δυναμώνοντας με τον καιρό τον ωμο να μπορώ να κάνω πάλι κάποιες ασκήσεις... επίσης επλίζω να υπάρχουν αρκετές ασκήσεις έτσι ώστε να έχω ένα καλο πρόγραμμα που να με βοηθάει να αυξήσω τη μάζα μου χωρίς να με καταπονεί.. εσύ τι πιστεύεις πάνω σε αυτό???(εννοώ όλες οι ασκήσεις λογικά θα έχουν κάποια αντίστοιχη που θα γυμνάζεσαι στο ίδιο σημείο χωρίς να καταπονείς τον ωμο σου πX)  μπορείς να μου πεις από που και ποσο πήρες το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν??? αν δεν γίνεται στείλε μου ένα PM γιατί αύριο το πρωί κιόλας θα πάω να το αγοράσω...


Φιλε εγω το πηρα απο καταστημα στη Λαρισα,αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν ψαξεις θα βρεις και αυτη την εταιρια και αλλες εταιριες εξισου καλες.Τιμη,πρεπει να χε καπου 25-30 ευρω και μου βγαλε 45 μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα.Να ξερεις ομως οτι αυτα για να βοηθησουν,θελουν το λιγοτερο ενα διμηνο.

Οσο για τις ασκησεις,το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι υπαρχουν παααααρα πολλες για την καθε μυικη ομαδα.Εσυ θα τις δοκιμασεις και θα κρατησεις αυτες που σε βολευουν και δε σε κουραζουν!Πχ εμενα οι γαλλικες εκτασεις τρικεφαλων ενω ηταν η αγαπημενη μου ασκηση μου πεθαινει τους αγκωνες.Τωρα εχω χρονο και βαλε να τις κανω!!Απλα,οτι σε ποναει το αλλαζεις!!




> και εμενα με χτυπάνε στον αριστερό ωμο οι γαλλικές, όπως επίσης "οπισθολαιμιες" "εμπροσθολαιμιες"... επειδή από ότι ξέρω και τα w-3 βοηθάνε που από σήμερα τα ενέταξα στη διατροφή μου μαζί με πολυβιταμίνη μπορείς να μου πεις τι ώρα να τα παίρνω? βασικά για τη πολυβιταμίνη ξέρω πάνω κάτω πρέπει να λαμβάνεται ανάμεσα σε μεσημεριανό και προπονά αλλα τα w-3? μονο στο πρωινό η και στο βραδινό??
> ps sorry για το off


Τα Ω3 μπορεις να τα παιρνεις με καθε γευμα εκτος αυτων που ειναι κοντα στην προπονηση,ειτε πριν ειτε μετα!Επειδη ομως ειμαστε πολυ οφ,για να μη χαλασουμε το θεμα αλλο,αν εχεις καποια απορια ρωτα στις γενικες.

----------


## den23

φιλε edie σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ για την βοήθεια σου.. :01. Smile:

----------


## den23

παιδιά επειδή μου ήρθε η γλυκοζαμίνη-χονδροϊτίνη-MSM και θα ξεκινήσω να τη παίρνω θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου πει ποτε να παίρνω τα 3 tabs που είναι η ημερήσια δόση... όλα μαζί, g σε τρεις δόσεις?? και ποτε αυτό???

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδιά επειδή μου ήρθε η γλυκοζαμίνη-χονδροϊτίνη-MSM και θα ξεκινήσω να τη παίρνω θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου πει ποτε να παίρνω τα 3 tabs που είναι η ημερήσια δόση... όλα μαζί, g σε τρεις δόσεις?? και ποτε αυτό???


ποσοτητες ανα προιον εχεις?

δεν παει με τα χαπια αυτο,αλλα με την συνολικη ποσοτητα που περνεις..
θες τουλαχιστον 2-3 γρ ανα μερα απο το καθενα απο αυτα για να δεις κατι.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συνήθως με γεμάτο ή άδειο στομάχι γίνεται λήψη;

----------


## beefmeup

καλυτερα με γευμα στελαρα :01. Wink:

----------


## jimmy007

> βρήκα αυτό από ελλάδα Joint Support Formula:                                               Θειϊκό Άλας Γλυκοζαμίνης (Glucosamine Sulphate)      600mg
> MSM Μεθυλοσουλφονυλομεθάνιο [ Methyl-Sulfonyl-Methane ]    150mg
> Χονδροϊτίνη (Chondroitin)    250mg
> Ψευδάργυρος (Zinc) 	25mg
> αυτά είναι τα συστατικά του ανά δόση είναι καλά???


Sci-Mentor είναι αυτό?
Αν οι ποσότητες ήταν 4σιες θα ήταν πολύ καλό... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Κοίτα αυτό http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...495#post324495

----------


## luckyseven

ενα αρθρο να παραθεσω και εγω σχετικα με την γλυκοζαμινη και την χονδροιτινη οποιος θελει και τον ενδιαφερει ας μπει να το διαβασει. http://www.eid.org.gr/Article.php?Pa...&ArticleId=647

----------


## metz

> ενα αρθρο να παραθεσω και εγω σχετικα με την γλυκοζαμινη και την χονδροιτινη οποιος θελει και τον ενδιαφερει ας μπει να το διαβασει. http://www.eid.org.gr/Article.php?Pa...&ArticleId=647


Ωραίο άρθρο.

Για όσους το διάβασαν, ο καθηγητής δεν αναφέρει καθόλου πως το πρόβλημα της φλεγμονής και της μειωμένης αποροφησιμότητας αντιμετωπίζεται με την προσθήκη Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) στο σκεύασμα γλυκοσαμίνης και χονδροϊτίνης.

----------


## luckyseven

το θεμα ειναι οτι οσοι παιρνουν γλυκοζαμινη και χονδροιτινη σκετα δεν κανουν τιποτα ελαχιστα πραγματα οποτε η μονη λυση ειναι να παρουν ενα σκεβασμα που να περιεχει ολα τα συστατικα γλυκοζαμινη+χονδροιτινη+(Μεθυλοσουλφονυλομεθάνιο=msm) για να δουνε αποτελεσμα αλλιως φατε κρομμυδια μαζι με μιλα και κρασι τα οποια εχουν κερκετινη η αλλιως βαλανοκετονη τα οποια περιοριζουν την φλεγμονη http://www.douni.gr/?section=ingredi...tegory=7&id=59.
Ειδατε σας βρηκα δικαιολογια για να πιειτε αλκοολ εστω και κρασι και παρτε και (πυρηνελαιο=το λαδι απο το κουκουτσι της ελιας) μαζι με γλυκοζαμινη και χονδροιτινη. :08. Toast:

----------


## greg

τελικα υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα με ολα αυτα μαζι σε σωστες αναλογιες?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

O beefmeup είχε βάλει ένα ολοκληρωμένο συμπλήρωμα στην αξιολόγηση αλλά δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα, μόνο απ' έξω.

Elastamine (Primaforce)

----------


## Theodore

> τσεκαρε απο την εταιρια doctors best
> εχει ενα προιον και με τα τρια μαζι σε καλες αναλογιες
> βεβαια δεν νομιζω να παιζει ελλαδα


Xαιρετω.
Τωρα το ειδα το θεμα και γραφω για να ρωτησω το εξης.
Ποσο παιρνεις απ αυτο που γραφεις,γιατι το εχω παρει και εγω,αλλα παιρνω ενα πρωι ενα μεσημερι,αλλα σημερα ειδα οτι πιθανον να θελει δυο πρωι δυο μεσημερι.
 Αμα το συνεχιζεις,μπορεις να μου πεις καποιο αποτελεσμα που ειδες;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## drago

> τελικα υπαρχει καποιο συμπληρωμα με ολα αυτα μαζι σε σωστες αναλογιες?


Metrx jointguard. 

http://www.allstarhealth.com/f/met_r...oint_guard.htm

----------


## Theodore

Λοιπον,σημερα βρηκα αυτο το κομματι για το θεμα,απο εναν Ελληνοαμερικανο  καθηγητη.http://www.eid.org.gr/Article.php?Pa...&ArticleId=647
Αν το διαβασετε καλα,θα δειτε οτι το καλυτερο σκευασμα που θεωρει οτι κανει δουλειά,ειναι αυτο που περιεχει,εκτος απο γλυκοζαμιν και χονδροιτιν,quercetine,και διαλυμα απο πυρηνελαιο,(olive kernel).
To συμπληρωμα αυτο,το βγαζει μονον μια εταιρια στην Αμερικη,και ειναι πανακριβο σε σχεση με τα αλλα.
Αν στελνουν στην Ελλαδα,θα παρω δυο μπουκαλια να τα δοκιμασω,και θα γραψω μετά,τα οποια συμπερασματα εβγαλα.

----------


## Εχετλαίος

> και διαλυμα απο πυρηνελαιο,(olive kernel).
> To συμπληρωμα αυτο,το βγαζει μονον μια εταιρια στην Αμερικη,και ειναι πανακριβο σε σχεση με τα αλλα.
> Αν στελνουν στην Ελλαδα,θα παρω δυο μπουκαλια να τα δοκιμασω,και θα γραψω μετά,τα οποια συμπερασματα εβγαλα.




Ξέρεις καλέ μου φίλε, στην Κρήτη παράγουμε τόνους και τόνους πηρηνέλαιο και η τιμή του είναι ξεφτίλα.

----------


## Theodore

ΟΚ Παρε καποιο αλλο σκευασμα με γλυκοζαμινη και χονδροιτινη,και βαλε και ενα κουταλακι απ αυτο που λες,αλλα να ειναι καλο και να μη βρωμαει, και παρε και ενα μπουκαλακι quercetine,που δεν ειναι ακριβο.
Υπ'οψιν οτι τελικα βρηκα μαγαζι  στην Αμερικη,και μου στελνει δυο μπουκαλια για να δω τι ψαρια πιανει.

----------


## mono AEK

εγω βρηκα και πηρα ενα συμπληρωμα απο την NOW το οποιο περιειχε γλυκοζαμινη χονδροϊτινη και MSM 90 καψουλες γυρω στα 45 ευρω αν θυμαμαι. βεβαια δεν ειδα καμια απολυτως βελτιωση γιατι τελικα πασχω απο επικονδυλιτιδα.. :01. Sad:

----------


## Theodore

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα,για να γραψω οτι το σκευασμα ατο που πηρα,και που υπαρχει και στην Ελλαδα-Θεσ/νικη,δουλευει!!!
Για πρωτη φορά,ο πονος στο ισχιο ,μου περασε,και νοιωθω αλλος ανθρωπος.
Υπ'οψιν οτι ειχα παρει κανα δυο αλλες μαρκες,αλλα το προβλημα τους,οπως και ολων των αλλων,ειναι οτι δε γινεται μεγαλη απορροφηση των δραστικων συστατικων απο τον οργανισμο,ενω αυτου του τελευταιου,γινεται 5 φορες περισσοτερο.

----------


## GeoDask

Καλησπέρα, αγόρασα αυτό :* ****************

Σαν προτεινόμενη δόση έχει 3 φορές ημερησίως με γεύματα. Είναι καλά ή χρειάζομαι λιγότερο/περισσότερο ;
*
***δεν επιτρεπονται λινκ περαν των χορηγων. Βάλε ετικέτα. MODS TEAM****

----------


## Optivus

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα. 

Είμαι νέο μέλος εδώ και ο λόγος που το πρώτο μου ποστ είναι αυτό και όχι κάποια ''χαιρετούρα'' είναι η πίεση του χρόνου.

Ποστάρω εδώ λοιπόν μιας και αυτό το θέμα ''με καίει''
Είχα ένα τροχαίο πριν 3 μήνες με αποτέλεσμα να ραγίσω το δεξί ακρώμιο. Οι άριστα εκπαιδευμένοι γιατροί του νοσοκομείου τα έκαναν σκ@@@ με τις συμβουλές τους για την σωστή ανάρωση και έτσι οι σύνδεσμοι στην κλείδα άνοιξαν και αυτή σηκώθηκε από την θέση της 2 πόντους (Προεξέχει λίγο πάνω από τον ώμο). Τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω ξεκινήσει και πάλι το γυμναστήριο χωρίς να πολυζορίζω το δεξί μου χέρι/ώμο και ταυτόχρονα παίρνω ένα συμπλήρωμα της now (Glucosamine & Chondroitin) για τους συνδέσμους το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν είναι από τα καλά αλλά δουλειά μου κάνει. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο καλύτερο να μου προτείνετε για τον 2ο μήνα μου θα χαρώ να το ακούσω  :01. Smile:  

Από κει και πέρα το χτύπημα μου δημιούργησε και μία ωραία θλάση κάπου στον δελτοειδή η οποία σε συνεργασία με την σχεδόν πλήρη ακινησία του πρώτου μήνα πήρε τα πάνω της και πλέον με ζορίζουν ακόμα ορισμένες κινήσεις, υπάρχει κάτι αποτελεσματικό γιαυτό ή θα περάσει με τον καιρό?

----------


## s0k0s

Ημουν σε αγωνα στο παγκρατιο, οπου απο σπασιμο χεριου μου κατεστρεψαν τον τενοντα στον πυχη, δοκιμασα γλυκοζαμινη της MW  απο τα x-treme stores και με λιγη ασκηση για πυχη με 1 - 3kg ειδα αποτελεσματα που δεν τα περιμενα.

----------


## leftis

Είναι scam το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν ή δουλεύει?

----------


## marvin

Oσους ορθοπεδικους ρωτησα στην δουλεια μου μου ειπαν  πως εχει καλα αποτελεσματα απλα θελει διαρκεια για να φανουν.Μια ''θεραπεια'' χρειαζεται 3 μηνες για να ολοκληρωθει! :02. Welcome: 
Ελπιζω να καταλαβα καλα την ερωτηση σου.

----------


## marvin

:01. Embarassed:  σορυ δεν το σκεφτηκα ,αν και το εχω διαβασει ολο το θερντ. :02. Welcome: 

Λευτερη θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις αφοβα,δεν ξερω ακομα να σου πω αν οντως κανει δουλεια,μιας και παιρνω 1μιση μηνα τωρα,αλλα σιγουρα κακο δεν κανει! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η γλυκοσαμίνη είναι τελείως ακίνδυνη και δεν έχει τοξικότητα , την γνωρίζω απο όταν ακόμη ηταν σε πειραματικό στάδιο και αργότερα κυκλοφορούσε σε φακελάκια , απλα θέλει χρόνο να λαμβάνετε σε καθημερινή βάση το ελάχιστο 3 μήνες όπως είπε και η νίκη , αλλα σε βαριές περιπτώσεις δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι , εκτός ίσως απο μια ανακούφηση , αλλα οι βαριά φθαρμένες αρθρώσεις δεν πρόκειτε να δούν διαφορα 
αξίζει πάντως να το πάρει κανείς σαν πρόληψη κακό δεν θα του κάνει

----------


## Blast

Πολύ καλό συμπλήρωμα για τις αρθρώσεις και σε συνδυασμό με την χονδροιτινη και msm είναι ότι πρέπει για πόνους στις αρθρώσεις.

----------


## Blast

ΓΛΥΚΟΖΑΜΙΝΗ-ΧΟΝΔΡΟΙΤΙΝΗ-MSM
Γενικα
Ο χόνδρος αποτελείται από εξωκυττάρια υγρό (το 90% του όγκου του) που περιλαμβάνει τις ίνες κολλαγόνου και τις γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες και από ένα συγκεκριμένο τύπο κυττάρων, τα χονδροκύτταρα, (10 % του όγκου του). Μοιάζει να υπάρχει ένας συγκεκριμένος αριθμός χονδροκυττάρων που μειώνεται σταδιακά μετά τα 20 χρόνια.Οι γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες (GAGs) είναι μεγάλα εξωκυτταρικά σύμπλοκα αρνητικά φορτισμένων αλυσίδων σακχαριτών. Οι ενώσεις αυτές έχουν την εξαιρετική ικανότητα να προσδένουν μεγάλες ποσότητες νερού και ως εκ τούτου σχηματίζουν τον πυρήνα, με την μορφή υδροπήγματος, που αποτελεί τη βάση της θεμελιώδους ουσίας του οργανισμού. Όλες οι γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες συνδέονται με ορισμένες μόνο πρωτεΐνες, σχηματίζοντας μονομερή πρωτεογλυκανών. Οι αλυσίδες αυτές αποτελούνται από μια κεντρική πρωτεΐνη και από περισσότερους από 100 μονοσακχαρίτες που μένουν διαχωρισμένοι λόγω πολικότητας.
Υπάρχουν 6 κύρια είδη γλυκοζαμινογλυκανών, που όλες αποτελούνται από μονάδες δισακχαριτών, από τους οποίους το ένα μονομερές είναι η γλυκοζαμίνη (ή η Ν-ακετυλογλυκοζαμίνη). Η θειική χονδροϊτίνη 4- και 6- είναι οι πιο άφθονες γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες στον οργανισμό. Βρίσκονται στους χόνδρους, τους τένοντες, τους συνδέσμους και την αορτή. Στους χόνδρους δεσμεύουν κολλαγόνο και συγκρατούν τις ίνες σε ένα πυκνό και ισχυρό δίκτυο. 
Η θειική κερατάνη, βρίσκεται στους χόνδρους, τον κερατοειδή χιτώνα.Το υαλουρονικό οξύ, βρίσκεται στο αρθρικό υγρό των συνδέσμων και χρησιμεύει σαν λιπαντικό που απορροφά τους κραδασμούς.Η θειική δερματίνη, βρίσκεται στο δέρμα και τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία.Η ηπαρίνη, το γνωστό αντιπηκτικό, βρίσκεται κατά μήκος των αρτηριών και σε αντίθεση με τις άλλες GAG που είναι εξωκυττάριες ενώσεις, είναι ενδοκυττάριο συστατικό.Η θειική ηπαρίνη, είναι συστατικό όλων των κυτταρικών επιφανειών. Αυτό που ονομάζουμε συνδετικό ιστό, είναι στην πραγματικότητα αδιάλυτες ινώδεις πρωτεΐνες κατανεμημένες στη θεμελιώδη ουσία. Η σχετική αναλογία θεμελιώδους ουσίας και ενσωματωμένων πρωτεϊνών, καθορίζει το είδος του συνδετικού ιστού. Για παράδειγμα, οι χόνδροι είναι πλούσιοι σε θεμελιώδη ουσία, ενώ οι τένοντες αποτελούνται κυρίως από ίνες. 
ΔΡΑΣΗ-ΧΡΗΣΕΙΣ
Οι γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες, σταθεροποιούν και υποστηρίζουν τα κυτταρικά και ινώδη συστατικά των ιστών, ενώ παράλληλα βοηθούν στη διατήρηση του ισοζυγίου του νερού και των αλάτων. Επειδή φέρουν μεγάλο αριθμό αρνητικών φορτίων, τείνουν να είναι εκτεταμένες όταν βρίσκονται μέσα σε ένα διάλυμα και να απωθούν η μια την άλλη, καθώς περιβάλλονται από ένα κέλυφος μορίων νερού. Όταν αναγκαστούν να «στριμωχτούν», γλιστρούν ξεπερνώντας η μια την άλλη, όπως ακριβώς αντιδρούν δυο μαγνήτες με την ίδια πολικότητα που θα βρεθούν κοντά. Έτσι, όταν ένα διάλυμα γλυκοζαμινογλυκανών συμπιέζεται, εκτοξεύει το νερό και οι γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες αναγκάζονται να καταλάβουν μικρότερο όγκο. Όταν η συμπίεση σταματήσει, «ξανααπλώνονται» στον αρχικό ενυδατωμένο όγκο εξαιτίας της άπωσης που αναπτύσσουν. Το γεγονός αυτό δημιουργεί τη γλιστερή υφή των βλεννωδών εκκρίσεων του αρθρικού υγρού.
Σκοπός του χόνδρου είναι να μεταφέρει, να αποσβένει και να διαχειρίζεται σημαντικά φορτία, εξασφαλίζοντας το γλίστρημα των τμημάτων της άρθρωσης χωρίς να αναπτύσσονται μεγάλες τριβές. Σήμερα θεωρείται αναμφισβήτητη η δράση της γλυκοζαμίνης και της χονδροϊτίνης σαν προστατευτικών των χόνδρων, αντιφλεγμονωδών και ρυθμιστικών παραγόντων της άρθρωσης.
Οι γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες προκαλούν αντιφλεγμονώδη και αναλγητική δράση ανάλογη της ασπιρίνης, 50-300 φορές πιο αδύναμη από αυτήν της ινδομεθακίνης, αλλά χωρίς παρενέργειες (1000-2000 φορές μικρότερη τοξικότητα). 
Σταθεροποιούν τις κυτταρικές μεμβράνες και εμποδίζουν την υπερβολική πρωτεολυτική δράση ενζύμων που αποδομούν τις γλυκοζαμινογλυκάνες στους ιστούς. Επιτρέπουν να ελαττώνουμε κατά 2,7 φορές περίπου τις δόσεις των μη στεροειδών αντιφλεγμονωδών φαρμάκων. Περιορίζουν αντιδράσεις που οφείλονται στη δράση ελευθέρων ριζών.Όταν ξεκίνησαν οι κλινικές μελέτες για τη δράση της γλυκοζαμίνης (στη Γερμανία το 1965 και στη Γαλλία το 1969) με 1208 ασθενείς με αρθρίτιδα, το 59 % από αυτούς μετά από 12 εβδομάδες θεραπεία (1500 mg την ημέρα) έδειξε αισθητή βελτίωση στον πόνο, την κινητικότητα της άρθρωσης και τις ενοχλήσεις σε άσκηση ενώ το 35% δήλωσαν ικανοποιημένοι. Ακολούθησαν δεκάδες μελέτες που θεμελίωσαν την αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση της γλυκοζαμίνης και την αποτελεσματικότητά της σε σχέση με άλλα φάρμακα (Brufen, Feldene, Diclofenac). Αντίστοιχες κλινικές μελέτες δημοσιεύτηκαν για πρώτη φορά και για την χονδροϊτίνη το 1991, αλλά και για τον συνδυασμό των δύο ουσιών.
Να σημειωθεί ότι σε μελέτες in vitro έχει αποδειχτεί η ευεργετική δράση της βιταμίνης C και E και του σελήνιου και γενικά των αντιοξειδωτικών, στη σταθεροποίηση των γλυκοζαμινογλυκανών και την αναγέννηση των χονδροκυττάρων.
Επιπλέον ο ψευδάργυρος (Zn) και το Βόριο, είναι συστατικά τόσο του χόνδρου, όσο και των χονδροκυττάρων. Διπλή τυφλή μελέτη έδειξε σημαντική βελτίωση της αρθρίτιδας σε ασθενείς που πήραν 6mg την ημέρα Βόριο κατά 50%, σε σχέση με το 10% που δήλωσαν βελτίωση με placebo.
Επιδημιολογικές μελέτες συσχέτισαν επίσης την οστεοαρθρίτιδα με τα επίπεδα της βιταμίνης D και του νικοτινιαμίδιου (Β-3). 
Πρόκειται για φυσικό συστατικό του οργανισμού που είναι σημαντικό για τη θρέψη των χόνδρων των αρθρώσεων και την "λίπανση" των αρθρώσεων. Η θειική χονδροϊτίνη προκαλεί την παραγωγή άλλων συστατικών των χόνδρων και εμποδίζει την "αποσύνθεσή" τους. Τελευταία ερευνάται και η χρήση του Μεθυλ-σουλφόνυλο-μεθάνιου(MSM) για την ίδιο σκοπό. Αν και τα ερευνιτικά στοιχεία είναι ακόμη ελλειπή, δείχνει να ενισχύει την δράση των γλυκοζαμίνων, αν και αμφισβητείτε η δραστικότητα του όταν λαμβάνεται μόνο.
Πολύ συχνά η ουσία χορηγείται επιτυχώς για την αντιμετώπιση των συμπτωμάτων της οστεοαρθρίτιδας σε βραχυπρόθεσμο ορίζοντα. Ωστόσο, τα στοιχεία των μελετών που αφορούν τις ευεργετικές ιδιότητες της χονδροϊτίνης κατά της υψηλής χοληστερίνης και αρτηριοσκλήρυνσης είναι ελάχιστα και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ελλιπή. Συμπερασματικά οι συμπληρωματική λήψη χονδροιτίνης και γλυκοσαμίνης είναι ευεργετική για την πρόληψη και θεραπεία τραυματισμών των αρθρώσεων και τον τενόντων καθώς και για την θεραπεία διάφορων μορφών αρθρίτιδας. Η συνιστώμενη δόση ανέρχεται σε 1000mg/μέρα για την γλουκοσαμίνη,1000mg/μέρα για το MSM και 800mg/μέρα για την χονδροιτίνη.
ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ
Δεν έχουν αναφερθεί. Ωστωσο οι διαβιτικοί είναι καλό να πρεσέχουν τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης στο αίμα όταν λαμβάνουν γλυκοσαμίνη.

----------


## SHRED

Παιδιά εγώ παίρνω εδώ και καιρό σκονάκια γλουκοσαμίνης (όχι και χονδροιτίνης ) και @@ δε κάνει τπτ εάν δε το κοπανίσεις στοχευμένα  με ένεση στην άρθρωση αυτό το πράμα δε θα δεις διαφορά. Θέλω να πιστεύω όμως ότι οι κάψουλες κάνουν καλύτερη δουλειά απο τα σκονάκια αλλα δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να πάρω

----------


## leftis

Δηλαδή εγώ που δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αρθρώσεις, μπορώ να το πάρω προληπτικά?

----------


## billys15

Μπορεις προληπτικα να χρησιμποιεις,δεν ειναι κακο.Οχι ομως σε δοσεις που θα επαιρνες εαν ηδη πονουσες.

----------


## cyclist

Γεια σας είναι νέο μέλος στο forum.

Ασχολούμαι πολλά χρόνια με το ποδήλατο σε επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού που σημαίνει και βάρη γυμναστήριο κτλ..Τα τελευταία δυο χρόνια χομπιστικά αλλά τρέχω αγώνες αραιά και που..
Είδα το θέμα σχετικά με το συμπλήρωμα αυτό και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας.

Ενώ ποτέ δεν είχα έως τώρα πρόβλημα με τραυματισμούς και επειδή ότι αφήνεις σε αφήνει έπαθα χονδροπάθεια στο γόνατο..
Πήγα σε ορθοπεδικό πριν δυο βδομάδες περίπου, μου έδωσε ένα φάρμακο αναλγητικό και ένα για ''γρασσάρισμα'' και μου είπε πλήρη ακινησία μέχρι το επόμενο ραντεβού που είναι την Τρίτη.. Θέλω να μάθω αν αυτό περνάει τελικά και πόσο διάστημα χρειάζεται γιατί διάβασα κάποια πράγματα και απογοητεύτηκα.  :01. Sad:  Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας. 
Όσο αναφορά τις ισομετρικές ασκήσεις στο leg extension σε συνδυασμό με το συμπλήρωμα που αναφέρετε πιο πάνω το γνωρίζω γιατί το έκανα προληπτικά στις χειμερινές προετοιμασίες αλλά δυστυχώς επειδή για περίπου δύο χρόνια είχα απομακρυνθεί από το χώρο τα είχα σταματήσει και την πάτησα..Αν τα ξεκινήσω αυτά τα δύο περνάει?

----------


## zouve

vs


καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
χονδροπάθεια επιγονατίδος και εγώ (κρακ κρακ και άγιος ο θεός)
έχω πάρει πολλά συμπληρώματα όπως το κλασσικό σε όλους viartril 
το καλοκαίρι και για 3,5 μήνες έπαιρνα αυτό βέβαια πανάκριβο (είμαστε 15 μήνες άνεργοι και συνεχίζουμε !!!!). 
Δυστυχώς σταμάτησα το γυμναστήριο τον Ιούλιο (λόγο και άλλων προβλημάτων) όμως θέλω να το ξεκινήσω και πάλι σιγά - σιγά από το 0 να κάνω και καμία ασκησούλα στα γόνατα (να γυμνάσω τετρακέφαλο) τότε έκανα εκτάσεις στο μηχάνημα ισομετρικές (τα κράταγα) μέχρι 30 μοίρες (δε τα ίσιωνα τα γόνατα) συμβουλή γιατρού.
Επίσης στο διάδρομο που έκανα λίγο στην αρχή κάθε προπόνησης (να κυκλοφορήσει το αίμα μου) φορούσα επιγονατίδες και αυτό συμβουλή γιατρού (απαγόρευση ποδηλάτου).
Με όλα αυτά δεν είχα δει καμιά τρελή διαφορά βέβαια δεν είμαι και του θανατά παλεύεται (αρχικό στάδιο) ξέρω ότι η Glucosamine σε "πιάνει" μετά από ένα μήνα τουλάχιστον.
η ερώτηση μου είναι τι προτείνεται από τα παραπάνω ή αν έχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνεται καλοδεχούμενο !!!
και καμία ασκησούλα στα τετρακέφαλα για αντιμετώπηση χονδροπάθειας καλοδεχούμενη και αυτή !!!!

----------


## zouve

ξέρει να μας πει κανείς για αυτό 
**************

*****Δεν επιτρέπονται links ηλεκτρονικών καταστημάτων,πλην των χορηγών.  Team ****

----------


## tolis93

> vs
> 
> 
> καλησπέρα και από εμένα,
> χονδροπάθεια επιγονατίδος και εγώ (κρακ κρακ και άγιος ο θεός)
> έχω πάρει πολλά συμπληρώματα όπως το κλασσικό σε όλους viartril 
> το καλοκαίρι και για 3,5 μήνες έπαιρνα αυτό βέβαια πανάκριβο (είμαστε 15 μήνες άνεργοι και συνεχίζουμε !!!!). 
> Δυστυχώς σταμάτησα το γυμναστήριο τον Ιούλιο (λόγο και άλλων προβλημάτων) όμως θέλω να το ξεκινήσω και πάλι σιγά - σιγά από το 0 να κάνω και καμία ασκησούλα στα γόνατα (να γυμνάσω τετρακέφαλο) τότε έκανα εκτάσεις στο μηχάνημα ισομετρικές (τα κράταγα) μέχρι 30 μοίρες (δε τα ίσιωνα τα γόνατα) συμβουλή γιατρού.
> Επίσης στο διάδρομο που έκανα λίγο στην αρχή κάθε προπόνησης (να κυκλοφορήσει το αίμα μου) φορούσα επιγονατίδες και αυτό συμβουλή γιατρού (απαγόρευση ποδηλάτου).
> ...


καλα ειναι δυνατον να διαφερουν τοσο πολυ οι ποσοτητες σε MSM και chondroitin?  τωρα απο τα 2 ποιο ειναι καλυτερο??

----------


## dromeas

σε περιπτωση ωλενιαιου συνδρομου με συμπιεση του νευρου στον αγκωνα βοηθαει η γλυκοζαμινη η οχι?το λεω γτ συμφωνα με μια αυτοδιαγνωση μου φαινεται οτι εχω προβλημα στο ωλενιο.δεν εχω παει ακομη σε γιατρο γτ ειναι πολυ νωρις.πριν 2 προπονησεισ αισθανθηκα τις ενοχλησεις κ το αφησα 3 μερεσ για κσεκουραση.αν η γλυκοζαμινη μπορει να βοηθησει να δοκιμασω μπασ και....

----------


## NASSER

Αν γενικά πονάς χωρίς καταπόνεση, καλό είναι να επισκευτείς γιατρό. Τα νευροκαλυκεύματα ακούγονται πολύ συχνα αυτή τη περίοδο λόγο καιρού. Θα πρέπει να προηγείται καλό ζέστα πάντα πριν τις προπονήσεις.

----------


## dromeas

ενοχληθηκα αρκετα τη μερα που προπονουσα τρικεφαλα   κ  τη μερα των ωμων με βαρια προπονηση (με σετ των 6-8 επαναληψεων κ ντροπ σετ).πιστευεισ η γλυκοζαμινη βοηθαει?προληπτικα για τα χειροτερα αλλα κ κατασταλτικα για τη δεδομενη στιγμη

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η γλυκοζαμίνη θα βοηθήσει εφόσον υπάρχει φθορά στην άρθρωση. Εάν το πρόβλημα είναι σε νεύρο ή τένοντα δε θα σου κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## NASSER

> ενοχληθηκα αρκετα τη μερα που προπονουσα τρικεφαλα   κ  τη μερα των ωμων με βαρια προπονηση (με σετ των 6-8 επαναληψεων κ ντροπ σετ).πιστευεισ η γλυκοζαμινη βοηθαει?προληπτικα για τα χειροτερα αλλα κ κατασταλτικα για τη δεδομενη στιγμη


Μπορείς να την προμηθευτείς σε μορφή συνδιασμένη με χονδρίνη. Μην περιμένεις αμεσα αποτελέσμα... θέλει συνεχής χορήγησει και μετα απο 20 μέρες ίσως να νιώσεις καλύτερα αν είναι το πρόβλημα στις αρθρώσεις.

----------


## sostosgr

καλησπέρα σε όλους!!
ψάχνω ένα συμπλήρωμα γλουκοσαμίνης και θα επιθυμούσα την γνομη σας παιδια.
έχω δει διάφορα άλλα δεν ξέρω τι να επιλέξω...
ακόμα πείτε μου αν πρέπει να εχει γλουκοσαμίνη και χονδροϊτίνη μαζί η όχι
ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## jam

ποιος ο λογος εαν επιτρεπεται καταρχας ?
και γενικα γλουκο - χονδρ - msm ειναι ο καλυτερος συνδιασμος αλλα ο λογος που χρειαζεσαι ?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

MSM της scitec,reflex glucosamine-chondroitine ή tested nutrition joint help ή donarot απο το φαρμακείο κ.α πολλα ...

πριν ψάξεις ομως κατι απο αυτα πρεπει να μας πείς πιος ειναι ο λογος που το θες...εχεις καποια ενόχληση σε αρθρώσεις?..αν ναι..θα πρεπει να επισκεφτείς καποιον γιατρο πρωτα

----------


## sostosgr

Είχα ένα τραυματισμό στον αριστερό μου αγκώνα απο πέσιμο σκάλας πριν 3 χρονιά.. ήταν συντριπτικό κάταγμα κεφαλής κερκίδας , 
έκανα φυσιοθεραπειες 1 μήνα και έκατσα εκτός από τα  βάρη για ένα χρόνο περίπου μετά επανήλθα και δυο χρονιά τώρα προπονούμε κανονικα 
αλλα μερικές φορές ειδικά όταν αλλάζει ο καιρός έχω κάποιες ενοχλήσεις... 
ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι είμαι 38 ετών.. 
πιστεύω οτι θα βοηθούσε γενικά και αθρωσεις  για τον συγκεκριμένο λόγο, 
ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον παιδιά.

----------


## grtech

Γεια σου          sostosgr  :02. Welcome: .

Για αρθρώσεις είναι οτι πρέπει απλά πρέπει να γίνει σε συνδυασμό με χονδροϊτίνη ή MSM ή και τα τρεία στοιχεία όπου είναι το βέλτιστο. Επίσης για καλύτερη απορρόφηση μπορείς να το συνδυάσεις με βιταμίνη C και υπάρχει και ένα ιατρικό σύγγραμμα που αναφέρει οτι βοηθά συνδυαστικά και η κατανάλωση πυρηνέλαιου. Για να δεις αποτελέσματα χρειάζεται να κάνεις μακροχρόνια χρήση.

Για αγορά κοίτα αυτό το σκεύασμα *Doctor's Best, Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM, 240 Capsules* το πουλάνε σε γνωστό αμερικάνικο κατάστημα με συμπληρώματα και **''βότανα*''.
Σου προτείνω 2 κάψουλες το πρωί και 2 το βράδυ κατα προτίμηση με άδειο στομάχι.

Εγώ ξεκίνησα με ένα τέτοιο συνδυασμό για τέσσερις μήνες και κατέληξα να συνεχίζω με δυο κάψουλες *Glucosamine Sulphate της MP* + μια κάψουλα *Doctor's Best, Best MSM, 1000 mg, 180 Capsules*.


* κανονική αναφορά του καταστήματος δεν μπορεί να γίνει λόγο κανονισμών του φόρουμ.

----------


## Mikekan

Τελικά παιδιά θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιούμε ένα τέτοιο συμπλήρωμα μία φορά το χρόνο προληπτικά? 'Εχει νόημα μία τέτοια χρήση για όλους εμάς που προπονούμαστε καθημερινά ταλαιπορώντας χόνδρους και τένοντες?

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά προληπτικά θα το έπαιρνα στη καρδιά του χειμώνα που συνήθως λόγο του κρυου και της υγρασίας καταπονούνται εύκολα οι αρθρώσεις και πολλές φορές υπάρχει η αίσθηση του πόνου χωρίς ιδιαίτερη καταπόνηση.

----------


## spartan77

κ γω χειμώνα παίρνω τουλάχιστον για τρείς μήνες αυτό το στάκ γλουκοζαμίνης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες. Οπότε θεωρείται ότι έχει κάποιο νόημα προληπτικά να το χρησιμοποιείς.

Θα το δοκιμάσω!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## stone garden

καλυτερα προληπτικα παρα αναγκαστηκα  :01. Razz:

----------


## jam

μια απωρεια που εχω στο θεμα της γλουκοζαμινης , λοιπον εφοσον η γλουκοζαμινη ουσιαστικα ειναι συνδιασμος γλουταμινης και γλυκοζης , που βρισκεται στον χονδρο της αρθρωσης τελοσπαντων,
παιρνωντας γλουταμινη και εφοσον καταναλωσουμε καποιους υδατανθρακες high GI δεν πετυχαινουμε να εφοδιαστουμε και με γλουκοζαμινη?

----------


## LuNaT1C

Καλημέρα ! Πριν ενάμιση χρονο εκανα μαγνητική στο γονατο μετα απο πόνο και μου βρήκανε ότι έχω πλήρη ρήξη έσω μηνίσκου. Μιας και δεν είμαι αθλητής δεν θέλησα να μπω σε διαδικασία επέμβασης κτλ. Ο γιατρός μου συνέστησε να το πάμε συντηρητικά και μου είχε γράψει και δυο κουτάκια της lamberts με το συμπλήρωμα του τίτλου. Θεωρητικά δυναμωνοντας το πόδι θα ΜΡ ενοχλούσε και λιγότερο όμως το βλέπω τις τελευταίες μέρες σαν να με πονάει κσι να με ενοχλεί περισότερο. Να πάρω 2 κουτάκια ακόμα απο το συμπλήρωμα ? Έχετε καμία άλλη πρόταση ? Ακόμα και διαφορετική μάρκα συμπληρώματος οτιδήποτε έχετε δοκιμάσει και σας άρεσε /βοήθησε ! Έχω ξεκινήσει και γυμναστήριο.... ! Βάρη σε μηχανήματα προς το παρών υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να ενοχλούν το ποδι μου ? Εγώ το εντοπίζω πιο πολύ να με ενοχλεί στην ορθοστασία. Για παράδειγμα όταν κάνω ποδήλατο στο δρόμο πιο πολύ ανακουφίζεται παρα να με ενοχλεί.

----------


## beefmeup

αυτο που σου προτεινε ο γιατρος ειναι για τον γατο μου.
αυτα που θα πρεπει να τσεκαρεις αν θες να εχεις πιθανοτητες να δεις διαφορα ειναι τα εξης.

elastamine(primaforce)
animal flex(universal)
super cissus (usp labs)
cissus powder(primaforce)

καποια απο αυτα υπαρχουν κ στα xremestores αλλα μονο απο αμερικη..ολα υπαρχουν στην αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων ,οποτε τα βρισκεις κ διαβαζεις για το καθενα αν θες.

----------


## LuNaT1C

2 απο αυτά υπαρχουν και σε αναζήτηση στο Σκρουτζ.. Εντύπωση μου έκανε το super cissus διαβάζω πολύ καλά λογια

Παρόλο που δεν έχει τα γνωστά γλουκοζαμινη κτλ που φαντάζομαι οι πιο πολλοί γνωριζουν

----------

